# who has an hollowbody guitar and why?



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

here are mine







this one is an goya its an es 345 copy. i got it because i like red and had nice inlay and i cant afford a real one, but mostly the color and inlay .







and my fake rick because i cant afford a real one 

proud boogie owner


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First , I think your Goya guitar is a semi-hollow body guitar like the Gibson ES335 and others of that style.
Semi hollow body guitars have a different sound then a true hollow body guitar which is why I have my Epiphone "Joe Pass".

G.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have an Epi Wildkat. Thought they are very cool little guitar. Nice stylings and a bigsby as well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the sound of hollow and semi hollow body guitars. It's probably because I played acoustic guitar for a long time before playing solid electric.

1976 Ibanez GB10









2007 Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin









2008 Ibanez PM35









2009 Prestige NYS Standard









2009 Gibson ES339









1996 Gibson ES336


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a bunch, hollow and semi-hollow. The oldest is the early 60's Canora and the newest is the Cort Yorkton I think tho it might be the Jet King Or the Peavey, not sure. They seem to be adaptable to most of the music I play. If not I have a solid bodied guitar or so I can switch to. Your Goya looks like a real guitar and so does the the other one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an Epi DOT and a Supernova for semi-hollows.

I picked up an old Pan P23 off of Kijiji, a 335 style, but quite hollow.
That thing will howl and resonate with anything more than a mild O/D.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have had a few (Epiphone Dot, Emperor, a Yamaha, Ibanez) and I love the tones, but the right one hasn't jumped into my lap yet. Not counting the Thinline Telecaster, which really isn't a semi-hollow or anything-hollow, I have one hollow body left, a Gretsch Electromatic. It's a nice guitar for the money (and mine was used), versatile, toneful, comfy to hold, nice Bigsby, and it suits a lot of tunes my little old cover band likes.

A friend had a pair of Harrison arch top hollow bodies once. That was an awesome experience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would have got the collings ES-style friday if I had a spare $5k usd on me haha. Damn that thing was gorgeous.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a limited edition Gibson ES-135 that I love. Sounds great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I picked up an old Pan P23 off of Kijiji, a 335 style, but quite hollow.
> That thing will howl and resonate with anything more than a mild O/D.


I had that problem with my Epi Emperor II. I wedged a pair of dowels inside under the bridge. 
This cut down on the howling (somewhat, but, better than before) and also increased the sustain.










'92 Emperor II (full hollow), '03 Ibanez Arstar AS120 (semi hollow)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first and last hollowbody was an Epi Windsor, that got stolen in 1988 or so. Although I briefly had a 60's Pan 335-clone in 1991 or so, that I fixed up, somehow managed to install a sustain block under the bridge (similar to what laristole did with his Emperor), and sold. My former bandmate had a mid-60's cherry red 335 that I lusted after.

One of these days, I hope to get a semi-hollow of some variety. For now, I'm jealous of Chito.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> First , I think your Goya guitar is a semi-hollow body guitar like the Gibson ES335 and others of that style.
> Semi hollow body guitars have a different sound then a true hollow body guitar which is why I have my Epiphone "Joe Pass".
> 
> G.


goya tecticly is an semie

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your Goya looks great!

It is similar to my Greco.

I always wanted a 335 style guitar when I was younger...not sure exactly why.
So I eventually treated myself. 









Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have none.

I may eventually find a nice Lucille but with the stuff I play I don't see it in the short term. It would be strictly a guitar cave instrument for me.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Gibson ES-355 (the Lifeson one). Why? It has tones that solid-body Gibsons don't easily give up even with the same pickups ('57 Classics). Its voice includes ringing, jangling, twanging tones that are harder to get from the solid-bodies - like a wee bit if Rickenbacker spirit - that's great for '60s music.

I don't want to start another debate about it (yes I do! ) but wood makes a difference to tone and so does a lack of wood.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Your Goya looks great!
> 
> It is similar to my Greco.
> 
> ...


it would be due to the fact 68-74 goya was made by greco lol. and thanks

proud boogie owner


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have Gibson 1959 VOS ES330 and a Godin 5th Ave Kingpin for full hollow bodies and an Epi ES335 Dot for a semi-hollow body. The full hollow bodies have a fat, 'organic', almost acoustic type of sound that I like for my playing style. The ES335 has a complex sustaining ring to it, almost like a 12 string rich in harmonics. That's why I like my hollow/semi-hollow bodied instruments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two at the moment. The reason I have hollow body guitars? I like the way they play, feel and look. They are also generally lighter than solid body guitars. The 5th Avenue is certainly one of those as is the Dean Boca. However the Boca is a small bodied guitar.

Dean Boca. It originally looked like this.



It now is a 6 string.



Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II










I used to own this. Oscar Schmidt OE30 Delta King. It is quite a nice guitar but not really a fan of the 335 double cut style and too thin of a body for me.



I used to own one of these as well. Ibanez AG-75. A very nice guitar but the neck is too narrow which is too bad because I would have kept it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

how was he Boca as a 12? I have the Backwoods 6 and the neck is pretty good. I know the Boca can be picked up for pretty cheap.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to own a few back in the 70's. Had a 66 ES 325, a George Benson GB10 i believe, Ibanez AS200. I never bonded with them and could not get confortable playing them. I do like the looks of them. One of my bandmates has a Epi Casino that i have tried out and really likes the slim neck on it but thats about it.
By the way Chito, that collection of yours always makes me drool.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 1998 Gibson L4 CES 








and a 2011 Godin 5th. Ave. Kingpin II








Both were purchased for sound,ease of play and because they look pretty damn cool.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fretzel said:


> how was he Boca as a 12? I have the Backwoods 6 and the neck is pretty good. I know the Boca can be picked up for pretty cheap.


As far as playability and sound it was fine. The pickups needed to be raised as they were too far from the strings and it is neck heavy as all the reviews say. As a six string it is much better since I shaved the head down and removed the other six tuners. It's really a very good guitar. They are not sold in Canada so I took a 10 minute trip across the border.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I was younger I hated full hollow body guitars--at least for my own use (huge body, moving bridge among other reasons)--I mean if you wanted to play one--well go for it--and I liked a lot of music played on them.

I liked Semi hollows (& still do), but saw no need for full hollowbody electrics in my life.

But I was young & foolish, and gradually over the years I came to appreciate them more.

Then a few years ago when I was looking for a cheap reso & not finding one I liked I also started looking more at semihollows & was considering one, but I started playing full hollowbodies, and my search slowly turned towards them.

the main reason was that the sound was more different/less similar to my solidbodies than the semihollow--and I liked the sounds.

So I wound up getting an Ibanez AF95 that screamed "Buy Me, I'm yours"--and haven't looked back--I love it.
originally it came with an unwound G, but I've since swapped that for a wound G, and it sounds even better.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully this is my next purchase...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

There are a lot of beautiful guitars in this thread. I've never owned or wanted a hollow body guitar. After looking at everyone's pics I'm thinking I might just have to add one to the collection.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

TA462 said:


> There are a lot of beautiful guitars in this thread. I've never owned or wanted a hollow body guitar. After looking at everyone's pics I'm thinking I might just have to add one to the collection.


once you do you will never go back

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TA462 said:


> There are a lot of beautiful guitars in this thread. I've never owned or wanted a hollow body guitar. After looking at everyone's pics I'm thinking I might just have to add one to the collection.





silvertonebetty said:


> once you do you will never go back
> 
> proud boogie owner


It's hard to beat the looks of a nice hollow or semi-hollow guitar, especially the better ones and you don't have to spend a lot of money these days to have one of the better ones. It's not that you will not have a solid body guitar but I couldn't see me not having a hollow body in the mix and it getting most of the play time.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> It's hard to beat the looks of a nice hollow or semi-hollow guitar, especially the better ones and you don't have to spend a lot of money these days to have one of the better ones. It's not that you will not have a solid body guitar but I couldn't see me not having a hollow body in the mix and it getting most of the play time.


i have solid body butdont get used tomuch

proud boogie owner


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a gretsch electromatic 5120 or 6120 or whatever its called. why do I have it? because they're badass


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> once you do you will never go back


Not for this guy. Despite numerous attempts that include Gibson ES-135/137/335/339, a P-90 loaded Guild Bluesbird & a stunning Heritage H-555 (the same one that has made the rounds on here), as a lifelong Strat player I just can't get used to the size of the body. Came close with a CS-356 but to be fair that was more of a Les Paul/ES hybrid (as was the Guild). Are a chambered Suhr S-style & a vintage Thinline Tele enough to get me in the club?

Although I haven't had an "old wood" ES-style, all of the semis I've owned were quite a bit heavier than my '61 Melody Maker, '65 SG Jr. & even a certain Custom Shop Tele, so I'm not sure that weight is such a huge buying factor in deciding to go hollow.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Not for this guy. Despite numerous attempts that include Gibson ES-135/137/335/339, Guild Bluesbird & a stunning Heritage H-555 (the same one that has made the rounds on here), as a lifelong Strat player I just can't get used to the size of the body. Came close with a CS-356 but to be fair that was more of a Les Paul/ES hybrid (as was the Guild). Are a chambered Suhr S-style & a vintage Thinline Tele enough to get me in the club?
> 
> Although I haven't had an "old wood" ES-style, all of the semis I've owned were quite a bit heavier than my '61 Melody Maker, '65 SG Jr. or even a certain Custom Shop Tele, so I'm not sure that weight is such a huge buying factor.


rics makes smaller body semmi hollow

proud boogie owner


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> rics makes smaller body semmi hollow


Smaller than a 339/356?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Smaller than a 339/356?


i havent played them but my rick copy was around the same size as my telly thinline 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Smaller than a 339/356?










dont quite fit little small 


Roryfan said:


> Smaller than a 339/356?



proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guess the telly may have beensmaller

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My Dean Boca is definitely smaller than a 335 style guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

The cut you did on the headstock looks fine too.
Did you you match the paint on the exposed part alright?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have alot of high end guitars, but i choose my Dearmond, i like the combination of acoustic and electric tone , it can do it all, rock , blues ,very nice clean tones , the neck and double cut is perfect...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> I have alot of high end guitars, but i choose my Dearmond, i like the combination of acoustic and electric tone , it can do it all, rock , blues ,very nice clean tones , the neck and double cut is perfect...


dearmond were made buy guild 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> dearmond were made buy guild
> 
> proud boogie owner



Yes made by guild and Korean made...i have not change a thing...bought at 12th fret in 1999, for 749.00..they were only made about 3 yrs , and when fender bought Guild they stopped production.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> Yes made by guild and Korean made...i have not change a thing...bought at 12th fret in 1999, for 749.00..they were only made about 3 yrs , and when fender bought Guild they stopped production.


did you see the new line of guild hollow/semmi hollow bodies . just beautiful guitard 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I see the new ones , would like to buy them all..lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> once you do you will never go back


I don't know about never going back, I still play my solidbodies--but I also love my hollowbody--so I get to play both--so I guess it's more like--"you won't give it up" for me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

zontar said:


> I don't know about never going back, I still play my solidbodies--but I also love my hollowbody--so I get to play both--so I guess it's more like--"you won't give it up" for me.


its all in personnel persective i guess

proud boogie owner


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> its all in personnel persective i guess


Well, I figure we're all allowed to like different types of guitars, or the same ones if we want, or both.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

zontar said:


> Well, I figure we're all allowed to like different types of guitars, or the same ones if we want, or both.


lol yup although id love an telly deluxe black 

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, earlier I posted the Prestige Heritage quilted maple as my next purchase, but they also have the flame maple. I found a place that has the flame maple in stock so hopefully I can get there this weekend and check it out. I hate midnight shift...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

Except for the vine inlay, I like that Prestige.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually like the vine inlay... I'm not a big fan of any burst colored guitars to tell the truth, but this one has grown on me. I like this one also but I like the vine inlay better so I will go with the burst. I saw a custom prestige on Kijiji and it had maple leaf inlay which i'll post below









^^^I want this with the vine inlay... But not paying for custom. LOL


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I love em all. I've got Teles, Strats, a Les Paul and these.

Gibson ES 137 Custom


Yamaha SA 2200


83 Ibanez Artist AM 205


Gretsch Tennessee Rose


----------

